
Getting fancy with the console - ahrjay
http://www.thecssninja.com/javascript/console
======
unwind
This could really do with the word "JavaScript" in the title, as "the console"
could mean a great deal of different things to different readers.

~~~
albemuth
I don't even like the name "console" in the context of js, why didn't they
pick "logger"

